# Greetings from Virginia



## Tabasko (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm a newly raised Mason from Virginia and appreciate how well designed this site is.


----------



## Andymac40330 (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## jfree7997 (Sep 18, 2015)

Greeting Tabasko what lodge


----------



## Akiles (Sep 18, 2015)

Greetings and welcome from Panama!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tabasko (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your greetings


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello from England


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 21, 2015)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 23, 2015)

Greetings brother, glad to have you here.


----------



## goomba (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Oct 4, 2015)

Greetings and welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to the site, and please be active. We enjoy good conversation.


----------

